# My Madone 06' 5.2



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

Stock except it has been upgraded with ITM K-Sword bars and a new
Selle Italia SLR saddle. I can not say enough good things about this
bike. Coming off a steel frame I was worried about losing ride feel/quality, but one
ride was all it took. I have owned many highend bikes and have held my nose
up at the TREK's, and Giant's of the bike world. After 5 weeks and 500 miles
I can now hide my head in shame at my snobbery. This bike rocks. It is stiff,
fast, very comfortable on short and long rides, and the paint job, a carbon/grey fade,
it very sweet. It changes fron grey to carbon depening upon your angle of sight.
This bike just makes you want to go ride, and ride fast. 
The cons are few, but they exist. The stock saddle is a joke for this type of bike, way too much padding. The stock bars were extremely stiff with no give at all; they really hurt my hands. The K-Swords are pricey, but so comfortable with a broad flat area behind the hoods, carbon bars are fantastic! My only other gripes would be the wheels, which seem not to stay round long, but I am a 200lb'er and I dont think they were made with me in mind. A new wheelset will be coming for x-mas. Finally, the frame quality is not up to par with some of the smaller makers. There are several small blemishes in the epoxy in 3 or 4 spots, and the chrome dropouts are discolored and wont clean up. Things you would not see say on a Calfi, or a Time, but hey I did not pay that much so I let it slide. Aesthetic issues aside I would highly recommend one. 

FFF


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

definitely a sexy bike. i had a chance to ride one todat at my shop, and it was great. love the paint, youre right about how it sparkles carbon but alternates to a grey as well. very unique.


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, why the change in bars?


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

Cyclenaut said:


> Just out of curiosity, why the change in bars?


Cyclenaut- as i stated in my post I found them way too stiff
for me. I am sure they are great for sprinting and climbing, but
they are not comfortable. Try any set of carbon bars and you
will notice the difference on how your hands feels. Even if
you have no hand issues, carbon bars are a great upgrade
on any bike, road or mountain.

FFF


----------



## Cyclenaut (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh right...I missed that, sorry. No wonder I was confused when I thought you'd changed carbon for carbon!

Believe me, I know how comfortable carbon bars are. Get yourself a set of BzzzKills and you'll be in heaven.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*yeah......about the buzzkills*

I purchased some a few months back, and between two different handlebars, I can't seem to make 'em fit so I haven't quite experienced them yet! Any tricks on getting them in, besides a few twists and a little coaxing?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

MJCBH said:
 

> I purchased some a few months back, and between two different handlebars, I can't seem to make 'em fit so I haven't quite experienced them yet! Any tricks on getting them in, besides a few twists and a little coaxing?


First, with the bar tape pulled out of the bar end...place the damper into the bar (should be an easy fit without the tape.) Then fold the bar tape inward (as you usually would prior to putting in any bar cap) between the damper and buzzkill end. Lastly, push the buzzkill end into the bar end as you would with any cap, compressing the bar tape inside the bar.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

My LBS guy said not to have ANY tape inside the bar when using BzzzKills. Dunno why.

Nice bike, fafa! Wondering... can you post a full side view shot of it - if it's not too much trouble?

I just got my 5.2 last week. Pics coming soon


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Antonelli said:


> My LBS guy said not to have ANY tape inside the bar when using BzzzKills. Dunno why.
> 
> Nice bike, fafa! Wondering... can you post a full side view shot of it - if it's not too much trouble?
> 
> I just got my 5.2 last week. Pics coming soon


The whole idea of the buzz-kills as I understand is to dampen the vibrations of the bars. If you insulate the devise from the bars with tape, then it will not either pick up the vibration, or be able to counteract it. 

I would be my guess that the BKs would be very tight fiting in a set of bars, almost to the point that a light sanding with emery paper might be needed in some applications.

peace
zac


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

The damping device is not supposed to be surrounded by tape, hence placing the damping part of the BK inside the bar WITHOUT tape. In order for the BK to work effectively it needs to be secured in the bar; otherwise it wouldn't work (vibration would just shake it around inside the bar). The BK end (not the damping part of the BK, they have different functions) *needs to fit tightly * within the end of the bar. So if yours fits tightly without tape...good. Otherwise, make it fit tightly....my Deda 215's are just a hair to big for them to fit that way.


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

Antonelli said:


> My LBS guy said not to have ANY tape inside the bar when using BzzzKills. Dunno why.
> 
> Nice bike, fafa! Wondering... can you post a full side view shot of it - if it's not too much trouble?
> 
> I just got my 5.2 last week. Pics coming soon


Antonelli- Here is a shot with new wheels. Xmas came a bit early this year. My LBS had a demo set of Zipp 303's clinchers, with Schwalbe Stelvio tires; they only had 200 miles on them. I think I got a deal, and if anything goes wrong they will treat them as new. They really do smooth things out, and they are a bunch stiffer than the Race Lites which were kind of flexy. I am not a big fan of paired spokes.
I do weigh 200lbs though.

FFF


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

very nice wheels. i'd switch tires though, its lame to have "front" and "rear" in big letters on the sidewalls, lol!


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

cmatcan said:


> very nice wheels. i'd switch tires though, its lame to have "front" and "rear" in big letters on the sidewalls, lol!


Cmat- Good point. I did not even notice that. I corrected the problem with a Black Sharpie.
No more "front" or "Rear" on my tires. BTW the sharpie trick works great on Black Ano marks for anyone with black rims or a black frame.

Thanks

FFF


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

definitely looks a lot better. that new wheelset is really sharp!


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

fafaafooie said:


> Antonelli- Here is a shot with new wheels. Xmas came a bit early this year. My LBS had a demo set of Zipp 303's clinchers, with Schwalbe Stelvio tires; they only had 200 miles on them. I think I got a deal, and if anything goes wrong they will treat them as new. They really do smooth things out, and they are a bunch stiffer than the Race Lites which were kind of flexy. I am not a big fan of paired spokes.
> I do weigh 200lbs though.
> 
> FFF


I will send the first person a dollar (one US Dollar) if they can tell me what Seinfeld episode is playing on my TV in the side view photo posted. I just caught the picture of George and Jerry in the corner, and I do happen to remember which one it was. Good Luck! One guess per person.

FFF


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Only one guess per person...come on? At least three per person.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*nah*

who gievs a sh!t about Seinfeld we all seen the whole series and its great NOW show me a pic of the art on the wall please =)


----------



## fafaafooie (Oct 22, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> who gievs a sh!t about Seinfeld we all seen the whole series and its great NOW show me a pic of the art on the wall please =)


Give me a day or so and I will post some. A guy I golf with is an artist and he hooked me
up with some larger pieces to cover up some wall space. They are not my favorites, but they were big and originals.

FFF


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Poor paint maybe..Great frame*



fafaafooie said:


> ............. Finally, the frame quality is not up to par with some of the smaller makers. There are several small blemishes in the epoxy in 3 or 4 spots, and the chrome dropouts are discolored and wont clean up. Things you would not see say on a Calfi, or a Time, but hey I did not pay that much so I let it slide. Aesthetic issues aside I would highly recommend one.
> 
> FFF


I'd agree with paint quality and finish being an issue compared to some makers but, I'd put the overall quality and construction of a new Madone against any frame out there. Have you had the priveledge of seeing Trek frames cut down the middle and compared with say Colnago, Look, Scott? It's a real eye opener, I'm totally sold on Treks OCLV process and the quality frames it yeilds versus the competitors even the ones costing much more.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Mattman said:


> Have you had the priveledge of seeing Trek frames cut down the middle and compared with say Colnago, Look, Scott?


Pics?


----------

